# Mara PL62 hot water returns to tank, 4 bar pressure shot ?



## raleks (7 mo ago)

My Mara PL62 started sending a lot of water back to the tank, the tank got very hot, and thus the pump started often as well. I thought this had to be the 2way solenoid valve and replaced this now. There is still some smaller amount of water leaking to the tank when not operational, but less volume. I have tried to press the limit switch, start the pump, without having porta filter in the goup head, then a lot of water is sent directly to the tank at the same time as water flows on drip tray through the group head. The pressure is also low, when brewing an espresso, the espresso comes to 4 bar.
Can it be the OPV or something else?
Thanks.


----------



## raleks (7 mo ago)

Developments.. or further explanation. I have been trouble shooting. If I start the machine, the pump starts up immediately, runs continuously trying to fill the tank, and pressure shoots to 8 bars as soon as pumps starts. 

I was thinking it was a OPV problem, but if you see below, I am not so sure anymore.

The OPV valve is open when the pump runs automatically, so the flow divides itself and goes back to water tank.
The heating never comes on, because the tank does not fill. 
If I push the limit switch to start the group head, the pressure falls down to 2 bars, while there comes water out of the group head 
When using the group head, water is not coming from OPV to "return to tank", but one of the other "return to water tank" tubes are leading water to water tank.


----------

